# Urdu: That guy that just walked past me bumped into me on...



## Todd The Bod

I'm trying to translate this phrase (it doesn't come up often in real life, but contains several items that I'm not sure of, so it will improve my command of the language):
"Did you see what just happened?  That guy that just walked past me bumped into me on purpose!"
Here's my attempt:
"Kya tum ne dekha vo jo ho cuka?  Vo admi jo mere bazu ebhi chala ne mujhe bump ker dia (I have no idea of how to say on purpose)!"


----------



## akak

I would say: "_Arre! Tumne dekha? Us aadmi ne muhjse jaan-boojh kar takRaya_"

_Arre_ is an exclamation that might be used in such a sentence
_jaan-boojh_ - knowingly, on purpose
_takRana _- to collide, bump etc


----------



## panjabigator

Sorry, I labored trying to type this in Urdu, but my hard drive crashed and I don't have the same Urdu typing abilities as before.  Regardless, here is my romanized suggestion.  It needs work, though.

<kyaa tum ne dekhaa jo abhii abhii hua hai? jis aadmii ne abhi mere paas guzar ke chalaa hai, us ne jaan buujh kar mere saath taakra kar diyaa>

Ahh, I see Akak posted too!


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, guys. And don't feel bad Panjabigator, I never would've been able to make it out in Urdu script, lol. Some of it maybe, but definitely not most of the words.  Oh, and how about the "on purpose" part of the phrase?


----------



## omlick

Todd The Bod said:


> Thanks, guys. And don't feel bad Panjabigator, I never would've been able to make it out in Urdu script, lol. Some of it maybe, but definitely not most of the words. Oh, and how about the "on purpose" part of the phrase?


 

I will put it in Urdu script since my computer is still working...

"_Arre! Tumne dekha? Us aadmi ne muhjse jaan-boojh kar takRaya_"ا

ارے تم نے دیکھا؟  اس آدمی  نے مجھ سے جان بوجھ کر ٹکرایا۔

and Hindi script:

अरे!  तुमने देखा? उस आदमी ने मुझसे जान-बूझकर टकराया ।

jaan-buujhkar = intentionally


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> I'm trying to translate this phrase (it doesn't come up often in real life, but contains several items that I'm not sure of, so it will improve my command of the language):
> "Did you see what just happened?  That guy that just walked past me bumped into me on purpose!"
> Here's my attempt:
> "Kya tum ne dekha vo jo ho cuka?  Vo admi jo mere bazu ebhi chala ne mujhe bump ker dia (I have no idea of how to say on purpose)!"



Todd, I would slightly modify your attempt and translate as follows:

  !تم نے دیكھا ابھی كیا ہوا ! وہ شخص \ آدمی جو ابھی میرے پاس سے گزرا جان بوجھ كر مجھ سے ٹكرایا 

_tum ne dekhaa abhii kyaa hua! woh shaxs / aadmii jo abhii mere paas se guzraa jaan buujh kar mujh se Takraayaa!_

(The last part can also be: ... _paas se guzraa __mujh se__ jaan buujh kar Takraayaa!_)

You can include <_are_ ارے> as akak and omlick have it. This would make it more emphatic.


----------



## omlick

Faylasoof said:


> Todd, I would slightly modify your attempt and translate as follows:
> 
> !تم نے دیكھا ابھی كیا ہوا ! وہ شخص \ آدمی جو ابھی میرے پاس سے گزرا جان بوجھ كر مجھ سے ٹكرایا
> 
> _tum ne dekhaa abhii kyaa hua! woh shaxs / aadmii jo abhii mere paas se guzraa jaan buujh kar mujh se Takraayaa!_
> 
> (The last part can also be: ... _paas se guzraa __mujh se__ jaan buujh kar Takraayaa!_)
> 
> You can include <_are_ ارے> as akak and omlick have it. This would make it more emphatic.


 
Another word for "guy" is "ba.ndaa"  which might fit here better.


----------



## Faylasoof

omlick said:


> Another word for "guy" is "ba.ndaa"  which might fit here better.



Yes, _bandah_ بندہ can also be used though it has other meanings too, including, <I> in high register Urdu, as well as <obedient person>.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Yeah, in my textbook it showed banda in phrases like "Agar bande ke koi layq hai, to fermaiye".  In other words the textbook was all formal (which my buddies in college had loads of fun teasing me about since I talked like a textbook) so I never would've known "banda" could be used for "guy".  This forum is a great resource.

I noticed that no one used "bazu" for walking "past" me or "by" me.  Does "bazu" not mean what I've been using it to mean?


----------



## Birdcall

Bandaa means guy? I thought it meant slave?? As in bandagii (ghulaamii).


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> .....
> I noticed that no one used "bazu" for walking "past" me or "by" me.  Does "bazu" not mean what I've been using it to mean?


 You can use "_baazuu_": _mere baazuu se guzraa 
_
But we always prefer using "_paas se / qariib se guzraa_", because these are generally considered more eloquent.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Birdcall said:


> Bandaa means guy? I thought it meant slave?? As in bandagii (ghulaamii).




Yeah, that's what my textbook says it means.  That's why my textbook says it's endearing and humble when using it for "I" as in "Agar bande ke koi layq hai, to fermaiye".  So you might think it'd be insulting when used to refer to other people, but people do use it for "guy" apparently.


----------



## omlick

Birdcall said:


> Bandaa means guy? I thought it meant slave?? As in bandagii (ghulaamii).


 
It has its slang use in Urdu I guess.


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> Bandaa means guy? I thought it meant slave?? As in bandagii (ghulaamii).



I know we mentioned this somewhere, but I can't locate it.  Oh well.

Yes, <bandah> means "slave" too, but outside of poetry I've never heard it used that way.  My family uses <bandah> and <janna> much more than <ādmī>.  I don't think it's slang.  In Lucknow, I recall an Urdu instructor praising the word <bandah> as a way of self-effacement, i.e., diminishing oneself in the presence of others.  A way to be extra humble, perhaps.


----------



## Birdcall

"janna" meaning guy? In Mumbai jan is common.


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> Bandaa means guy? I thought it meant slave?? As in bandagii (ghulaamii).


 Not always! Here…



Faylasoof said:


> Yes, _bandah_ بندہ can also be used though it has other meanings too, including, <I> in high register Urdu, as well as <obedient person>.


 … and here:



panjabigator said:


> I know we mentioned this somewhere, but I can't locate it.  Oh well.
> 
> Yes, <bandah> means "slave" too, but outside of poetry I've never heard it used that way. My family uses <bandah> and <janna> much more than <ādmī>. I don't think it's slang.  In Lucknow, I recall an Urdu instructor praising the word <bandah> as a way of self-effacement, i.e., diminishing oneself in the presence of others.  A way to be extra humble, perhaps.


  We tend to use <shaxs> and <aadmii> more! _Janaa_ we did earlier (looking for that thread) and when I was in Karachi I heard it mostly from Gujarati friends.

You are right! _bandah_ is not at all slang. We use it precisley for self-effacement, and not to mean <guy>. But in Urdu colloquialism esp. in the Punjab, I heard _bandah _used a lot more, meaning <guy>.


----------



## Todd The Bod

I've heard jannam and sannam in Hindi songs.


----------



## Faylasoof

Todd The Bod said:


> I've heard jannam and sannam in Hindi songs.



I guess you are thinking of _jaanam_ and _sanam_ (meaning _beloved, dear, darling_ etc.)? But these are different from what Birdcall mentioned: _janna_ (Mumbai) = guy, which seems the same as j_anaa / jenaa_ (= person, guy) that I heard from Gujarati friends in Karachi.


----------



## Birdcall

I've actually never heard janna (in real life), just jan, as in "us gaaRii me.n chaar jan hai.n" and "kitne jano.n ke lie?" It seems like jantaa is the abstract noun form of jan, like kavitaa and kavi. Or maybe jan is a Marathi loan.


----------



## Todd The Bod

So "guzarna" means to pass by then?  Can it also be used for "pass" in the sense of time elapsing or passing by?



Faylasoof said:


> You can use "_baazuu_": _mere baazuu se guzraa
> _
> But we always prefer using "_paas se / qariib se guzraa_", because these are generally considered more eloquent.


----------



## Birdcall

Yes, guzarnaa/guzaarnaa is like biitnaa/bitaana

Ek saal guzar/biit gayaa.

Main ne vahaa.n ek saal guzaaraa/bitaayaa.


----------

